# Turbocharging the SR20DE/KA24DE:Here's some info



## Chozen (Aug 22, 2007)

Ive noticed a few posts from some people here who are just getting their feet wet in turbocharging the non turbo SR20 and KA24. Its very do-able, and there is a wealth of information on how to do it, and do it right. I have built and owned a B13 SE-R and I own an S13 with a KA-T. Before you start, you need to do RESEARCH, and find out what other people are doing. You are going to need to spend time finding out what to do and where to find obscure parts you will need. 

For the SR20DE people who want to go turbo: www.sr20forum.com
For the KA24E/DE people who want the same: KA-T.org


----------

